# LED headlight idea



## rideon66 (Apr 30, 2012)

Just found this online and thought I would share. Seems like a interesting idea especially if the light is just a shell and doesn't work. Cheap easy fix, or for updating without rewiring. Those little lights are bright too.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/joeymac/3775087592/in/photostream/


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 30, 2012)

That's a great idea but the focus of the beam may not be suitable...not that original lamps were all that great in the first place! What I mean is that the light beam may be more diffused than a directed beam (think spotlight as opposed to a desk lamp).


----------



## jd56 (Apr 30, 2012)

if only the Liner bikes could use this method, with a self contained battery pack and light. 
I have had a recent bike tanklight done and the radio shack battery pack was used and leds siliconed in the screw in sockets.
after time the flashing lights would get out of registration from each other and they would eventually alternate the flashes....sold that bike recently too and that I beleive was the selling factor.

I like the light idea rideon66. wonder what the cost is.


----------



## abe lugo (Apr 30, 2012)

*I'm going to try a 4" lantern*

The lanterns are now LED, and they have a 4" size that might fit the Delta housings well.

And yeah that light in the images needs to be focused.


----------



## RoseannaJuares (May 1, 2012)

Where to LED strip get a vintage flashlight? I bought mine on eBay.com by searching for "vintage flashlight." It's an Eveready Captain with a large reflector.. Verify with the seller that the thing lights up. If the seller can't or won't do led spot lights this for you, move on to another seller. There are plenty of these old flashlights available. Be sure to ask the seller what type of bulb the flashlight takes If it takes the screw in type bulb, you may be out of luck. TerraLUX has discontinued the led flood light fixtures  replacement for screw in bulbs. You'll want the flange type bulb base with no threads and no bayonet pins. Click here for eBay's listing of vintage flashlights.


----------



## BrentP (May 9, 2012)

I'll be switching the front and rear lights of my Spaceliner over to LED's soon, and will post my results.  These days there are so many excellent LED type cycling lights available that are so much better than the original, it doesn't make sense not to take advantage of it.  I'm probably going to get something from here and adapt it (using clear lights for the tail light since it has a red lens).


----------



## BrentP (May 24, 2012)

.... and here it is.  My LED tail light conversion for my Spaceliner.  The added bonus is that I have two lighting modes now, flashing or solid, and it's way brighter than original.

[video=youtube_share;VgTQdFiicqU]http://youtu.be/VgTQdFiicqU[/video]


----------



## spectratone (May 29, 2012)

*If you really want to do it yourself...*

If you don't mind soldering and a bit of self-educating

http://www.ledsupply.com/alk-lh-3w-kit.php

 I run 12 volt electrical systems on my bikes
with 2.6 amp/hour NiMH batteries.

 Personally, I use variations on this with my own heat sink:
http://www.luxeonstar.com/Neutral-White-4100K-20mm-Tri-Star-LED-690-lm-p/mr-wn300-20t.htm

with this for optics:
http://www.luxeonstar.com/Carclo-41-x-19-Elliptical-Tri-LED-Optic-p/10510.htm
 The elliptical lenses give plenty of light to the sides, but restrict the beam
angle vertically, so you can light the road without blinding oncoming traffic.

And I drive the LED array with this:
http://www.luxeonstar.com/700mA-Ext-Dimmable-BuckPuck-Driver-PCB-Mount-p/3021-d-e-700.htm 

 It might seem kind of expensive, but that array puts out 690 Lumens, which is in the range
of those $300 bike lights, last I checked.

 Of course you can get them in red, or other colors.
http://www.luxeonstar.com/Red-627nm-20mm-Tri-Star-LED-306-lm-p/mr-d2050-20t.htm

 I'm using an array of 32 of these on my bad weather bike:
http://www.superbrightleds.com/more...lux-led-90-degree-viewing-angle-5500-mcd/356/

 They are the same type that's used on car tailights, although cars typically use 12 per tailight.

  If my lights seem kind of excessive, it's because I feel they should
be visible in full sun. At night, I aim my headlight lower. The LED
driver module allows dimming as well with an external control.

 I use a 555 timer chip to pulse the headlights and tailights.

 Flashlights are cheap and simple, but if you want to DIY
with higher performance, the component route is fun, but can
get expensive.

I'll post some pictures if anyone wants to see.


----------

